# Woman drives home with body lodged in window



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.watoday.com.au/world/str...odged-in-windscreen-police-20100112-m3bb.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Didn't something like that happen here in the States a few years ago?

I can understand the shock of hitting someone, but to drive all the way home with someone in your windshield is just bizarre.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

This is maybe the 3rd time I've heard of something like this. Though I think the other cases involved a drunk driver.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

boy oh boy Asians get another bad wrap for driving........I wonder if she had her turn signal on???


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hitchhiking is dangerous. You just might get a ride.


----------

